# Trigun



## Zarkz (Feb 25, 2010)

So I just watched Trigun for the 1st time, and finished in 3 days.
Two words to describe it: Totally Kickass!
I loved the entire  series, but I didn't really get the "plant" thing.
Your thoughts on the series?


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 25, 2010)

Never heard of it, but that's just me. I might go give it a watch, though. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Watched the first episode and found the humor to be really lame. Never bothered picking up another episode after that. I personally prefer Gungrave or Devil May Cry for my "shoot shit up" anime.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 25, 2010)

wow watching a anime from 12 years ago youve got some catching up to do


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 25, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> wow watching a anime from 12 years ago youve got some catching up to do


Then again, you can't blame people for finding things from the past that they find interesting. I love playing SNES games nowadays, does that bother you?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 25, 2010)

hell no i loved playing snes games and i still do, i loved watching trigun then watching it again in japanese


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2010)

They had Trigun on Adult swim (or whatever the daytime variant was) years back on cartoon network, surprised more people haven't heard of it.

Like many anime series, it's not totally faithful to the actual plot (it diverges like halfway through), pick up and read the manga if you want know more about plants and vash's life and such, it continues for a lot longer.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 25, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, but that's just me. I might go give it a watch, though. Thanks for the tip!
> Wait a minute...*looks at name*  I'm onto you >_>
> It's from 1998, but it's pretty awesome
> 
> ...


Really? I can't seem to find Trigun on my usual manga sites, do you know of any sites where I can read them online?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, just Google around a bit, I just found it. We can't link you as it's a licensed manga and it's against the rules. I have the whole series in my Anime folder and it's been there for a few months, I should probably start watching it soon.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Feb 25, 2010)

Trigun is great, I own the box set but haven't watched every single episode.  The first episodes were more appealing than the very last to me.

Also I have heard over the years that Gun Grave is the continuation of Trigun, so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes, just Google around a bit, I just found it. We can't link you as it's a licensed manga and it's against the rules. I have the whole series in my Anime folder and it's been there for a few months, I should probably start watching it soon.


Oh, ok. I think I found it anyways.



			
				Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Trigun is great, I own the box set but haven't watched every single episode.  The first episodes were more appealing than the very last to me.
> 
> Also I have heard over the years that Gun Grave is the continuation of Trigun, so you might want to check it out.


?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gungrave_(anime)
I don't think so, but thanks anyways


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 25, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Trigun is great, I own the box set but haven't watched every single episode.  The first episodes were more appealing than the very last to me.
> 
> Also I have heard over the years that Gun Grave is the continuation of Trigun, so you might want to check it out.


Ok Gungrave is not a continuation its its own whole series based on a different character, its not a bad show either, but it is not a continuation.


----------



## nasune (Feb 25, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Also I have heard over the years that Gun Grave is the continuation of Trigun, so you might want to check it out.



No it's not, you have a manga 'sequel' like thingy Trigun maximum if I'm correct (then again that follows the manga version of Trigun so I'm not sure 'bout the differences with the anime). While Gungrave is good as well, the stories are completely different (The only thing they have in common are guns). The story of Gungrave is in it's essence one of revenge and friendship, while that of trigun is one of bonds and the value of a life.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 25, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> wow watching a anime from 12 years ago youve got some catching up to do


There's not much catching up to do.

Most anime today sucks major ass.


----------



## TheWingless (Feb 25, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Ok Gungrave is not a continuation its its own whole series based on a different character, its not a bad show either, but it is not a continuation.
> You mean something like a "spiritual successor"?
> QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 25 2010, 05:37 PM) Most anime today sucks major ass.


You mean anime with service, lolis, and moe in every single episode every second of it?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Feb 25, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not really, there are a lot of good animes, probably in US there are less but in asia there are so many anime that you don't have time to watch 10% . 
i got 2tb full of anime unwatched , really time consuming


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't like Trigun.



Spoiler



srsly, the ending was total bullshit.  vash didn't even kill that other blonde loser whose name escapes me.

they also killed off wolfwood, which made me very angry.

the worst was when they showed vash's mutilated body.  so much for slash fiction.





			
				zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> not really, there are a lot of good animes, probably in US there are less but in asia there are so many anime that you don't have time to watch 10% .
> i got 2tb full of anime unwatched , really time consuming


Just because there's a lot of it, does NOT mean any of it is good.  Name ONE good series from 2009.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 26, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> I didn't like Trigun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Vash didn't want to kill anyone, he killed Lagato because the girls wouldve died otherwise. Knives was his name. I didnt like Wolfwood dying either...That was to show the price he paid for being so lenient with is enemies.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't particularly like trigun, a couple episodes but its nothing amazing imo. 



			
				Zarkz said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they were the best episodes imo.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, but i know gungrave is about drug addicts and a big bad  corporation who's selling it and fighting dead people, i only kinda remember what trigun is about, but both arent bad shows.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 26, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> I didn't particularly like trigun, a couple episodes but its nothing amazing imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the plot starts moving then


----------

